# Toolbar bei mac löschen



## AeroX (12. Juni 2011)

*Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Guten tag, 

und zwar ich unabsichtlicherweise eine toolbar bei mir aufn mac installiert. 
Jetzt will ich die aber löschen finde aber nirgents wo ich sie löschen kann..
auch nicht bei programme oder...

ich hoffe man kann mir weiterhelfen.. 

mfg


----------



## luga (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Hallo,
was ist es denn fuer eine Toolbar?
MfG


----------



## AeroX (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

eine von technobase.fm! Womit man internetradio hören kann..

die hier ist es:technobase.fm - We aRe oNe Toolbar Download

dort steht zwar wie man sie löscht, aber wie finde ich im finder anwendungen?

mfg


----------



## midnight (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Im Safari Apfel+, drücken und dann unter Erweiterungen gucken, da sollte die Toolbar sein.


----------



## AeroX (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

apfel+ gucken? was soll das heißen?

bin noch relativ neu mit mac deswegen sry


----------



## midnight (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Die Apfeltaste ist die Command (CMD)-Taste. mit , meine ich die Komma-Taste, rechts vom m! Beim Mac kannst du fast immer mit CMD+, die Einstellungen des Programms aufrufen...


----------



## Lexx (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

die CMD-taste (apple-taste) ist seit 20 jahren 
die "raute-taste" links von der leertaste.

abgesehen davon, daß apple-+ im safari die seite vergrößert,
und - eben verkleinert.

gelöscht wird sie so aber auch nicht.


----------



## midnight (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Vielleicht drücke ich mich nicht einfach genug aus, hm.

Drücke folgende Tastenkombination:
*Apfel* (also CMD, links oder alternativ rechts neben der Leertaste) und dazu gleichzeitig die *Komma-Taste*, welche sich rechts vom M befindet.
Damit kommst du in die Einstellungen von Safari, da gehst du auf "Erweiterungen" und da sollte dann deine Toolbar aufgeführt sein. Ein Klick auf "Deinstallieren" entfernt sie dann.


----------



## AeroX (20. Juni 2011)

Okay danke.  
Verstande hab ich's, ich probier's mittwoch aus wenn ich von Montage wieder @ home bin .  

MfG


----------



## AeroX (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Hi leute, habs ausprobiert und nein die toolbar ist dort nicht aufgeführt? 
gibts noch andere möglichkeiten oder muss sie für immer da bleiben? 

mfg


----------



## |======[75%]==| (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Da es sich bei der Toolbar um ein Browser-Addon handelt, kann man diese Toolbar auch nur direkt im Browser wieder entfernen. Im Firefox geht das unter: *[SHIFT]+[CMD]+[A]* oder alternativ ueber *"Menueleiste" > "Extras" > "Addons"*. Es oeffnet sich nach erfolgreicher Eingabe die Addon-Verwaltung, in welcher Du nur noch unter dem Punkt *"Erweiterungen"* das Technobase-Addon deinstallieren oder deaktivieren musst.


----------



## midnight (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

Also wenn das Ding kein Safari-Plugin ist, dann kanns eigentlich nur noch im Programme-Ordner liegen.


----------



## AeroX (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

@75%: Ich hab safari, kein firefox.
@Midnight: Bei programm liegt es auch nicht drin. Ich hab ka 

mfg


----------



## yoomai (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*

"CMD plus Kommataste", so hätte man es auch schreiben können. Im Übrigen steht auf der Toolbar Website: "In Sekunden installiert, *Enthält Uninstaller*". Also musst Du die Installation einfach nochmal anstossen und dann dort "Deinstallieren" wählen. Oder?


----------



## AeroX (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Toolbar bei mac löschen*



yoomai schrieb:


> "CMD plus Kommataste", so hätte man es auch schreiben können. Im Übrigen steht auf der Toolbar Website: "In Sekunden installiert, *Enthält Uninstaller*". Also musst Du die Installation einfach nochmal anstossen und dann dort "Deinstallieren" wählen. Oder?


 
Ja so ungefähr hab ichs gemacht. Hab den install ordner gefunden und in ihm war der uninstaller. Jetzt ist sie gottseidank weg. 

Kann man also closen!

mfg & danke!


----------

